# Our Maggie



## MargaretMarie (May 30, 2020)

A few weeks ago, I posted an introduction with a picture of our new baby, Maggie. She is 4 weeks old now and we just got updated pictures. She is a red sable (I think) and she is a doll! Counting down the weeks until we get to bring her home!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:welcome: She’s adorable!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Such a darling!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She's beautiful! Welcome!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Maggie is adorable. Love her name- she looks like a Maggie.:smile2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Welcome again! She is so cute!!


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

Love her color! What a cutie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She's a cutie! Sweet little pup! 🥰


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

She's a Doll! 0 Remember these calm sweet moments and get ready for Puppymainia :surprise: 

Lots of help here and you'll Fall in Love with the most adorable, funny, agile, smart and lovable dog there is.:x


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

She’s beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh what a beauty!


----------

